# Personality Testing / Characteristics Good Hunting Dog



## jsend2talk2u (Aug 23, 2008)

I have male pick of the litter and would like information / resources on personality testing for 8 week old puppy. I'm an avid pheasant hunter new to Vizsla ownership. (Currently Lab Retreiver owner) Blood line on male and female excellent and puppy characteritics are focused on hunting and not show.


----------



## vgal (May 5, 2008)

My husband is a big pheasant hunter as well. When we went to pick up our pup we got to choose from quite a few of them. One thing we did was bring along a pheasant wing. Then when we went and saw the pups we looked at which pups were interested in it and which pups could care less. The dog we picked pointed the thing right off the bat and she has been an excelent hunter. Took six place in a field trial at 9 month and they would have took third if my husband didn't miss his shot.


----------

